# -About books specialiced On Captive Breeding Of Katydids.



## JerkinFalcon (Mar 29, 2006)

-Hi all ! someone knows some books specialiced On Captive Care And Breeding Of Katydids?

-I was seen some books about Katydids in general, but not about captive care and breeding.

-Someone can help me to find some of these books?

-Thank you, best regards!


----------

